# Computer will freeze during boot up if keyboard is plugged in.



## hamz (May 21, 2011)

Hi, i have a microsoft reclusa keyboard and if i start my pc up with it plugged in, my computer will not boot and will freeze on starting up (before the windows loading screen).

Do you have any idea how to fix this? It's so annoying because if i need to get to the boot commands i have to use another standard keyboard.

Here are my PC specs & equipment:

_Keyboard: Microsoft Reclusa Keyboard
OS: Windows 7, 32BIT
_

```
DMI BIOS		
	vendor			Phoenix Technologies, LTD
	version			ASUS P5N-E SLI ACPI BIOS Revision 0703
	date			08/09/2007

DMI System Information		
	manufacturer		System manufacturer
	product			System Product Name
	version			System Version
	serial			System Serial Number
	UUID			{394A4B24-9955-11DB-AA3C-85080F116098}

DMI Baseboard		
	vendor			ASUSTeK Computer INC.
	model			P5N-E SLI
	revision		1.XX
	serial			123456789000

DMI System Enclosure		
	manufacturer		Chassis Manufacture
	chassis type		Desktop
	chassis serial		EVAL

DMI Processor		
	manufacturer		Intel
	model			Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz
	clock speed		2333.0 MHz
	FSB speed		333.0 MHz
	multiplier		7.0x
```


```
PCI capability
	Caps class		PCI Express
	Caps offset		0x58
	Device type		Legacy PCI-E Endpoint Device
	Port			0
	Version			2.0
	Link width		16x (max 16x)
```
I think that's the important information you need mostly. Below is a full report from CPU-Z for my specs...well i hope. Any more information you need please let me know...


```
http://pastebin.com/qsai7nRr
```


----------



## zobino (Jun 5, 2011)

Maybe it has something to do with the keyboard drivers. Have you tried to reinstall the drivers?


----------



## hamz (May 21, 2011)

zobino said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the keyboard drivers. Have you tried to reinstall the drivers?


Yup, tried that.


----------

